# One building 3 address auto shop



## moeyoussef82 (Oct 29, 2012)

hi i have strip plaza that has one address but the owner need 3 different panels and 3 diffrent addresses.
i have 3 200 amps 3phase panel. i talked to a dte service planer about using 
3 serive risers. they said no. 
and then i asked about a tap box, he said it is not recomended. but he said to use a trough. 
i don't like using trough because i have to make connection with 8 500mcm wires and the the 12 250 mcm wires. any suggestion guys.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

meter bank or they do make trough shaped tap boxes lol


----------



## moeyoussef82 (Oct 29, 2012)

*thx*

but how is a meter bank 3 gang or can use 2 gang meter bank and 1 single one, all has to be 3phase


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

You really should be going over this with your SH guy asking what is available from him to satisfy your needs. Yes they make a 3 ph 3 meter bank, or 4, that you can use for this layout. The entity that might need to be contacted would be the local P&Z. for addressing issues.


----------



## moeyoussef82 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you


----------

